# Hartwell 3-20-09



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 21, 2009)

Windy night but managed to knock off a few. Ended up with 74 and a long cold rough ride back to the boat ramp with 2 and 3 foot white capping waves.


----------



## Michael (Mar 22, 2009)

That's got to be the "neatest" pic of fish I've ever seen  I'll bet it took longer to line them up than it did to shoot them.


----------



## S Adams (Mar 22, 2009)

Good shooting!!!


----------



## Brian Smith (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks to us telling you where they were! lol


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah we just picked up all your scraps..... I cant belive yall shot 97......and still left us 74 to shoot.....yall gonna have to do better than that.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like yall had a blast.  You gave a count on how many you got how about a count on misses ???


----------



## RBoleman (Mar 26, 2009)

we went the other night for my first time ever. Of course I didn't have a bow and just swapped out with one of my friends and I never shot one but they killed 9. They wieghed 61 pounds, some pretty nice ones. His boy is 9 or 10 and he was shooting them pretty good only went in one cove because of school night.

sounds like yall are drilling them

and it is addicting


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 26, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Looks like yall had a blast.  You gave a count on how many you got how about a count on misses ???



We proably missed 50-75.....alot cause we were running them over.....When there are 5-10 in a pod you are lucky to get a shot on 2 or 3

had a few pull offs but over all a great night


----------



## Brian Smith (Apr 15, 2009)

Well if we had shot everything then yal wouldve wasted a trip up there! What are friends for! lol


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah i heard yall done been back and wearin the new boat out.

Maybe one of these days ill get another one of them "What are friends for" phone calls and get to go with yall.......


----------

